# Post your smartphone homescreen



## Geoff

Instead of taking up the desktop background thread, I decided to make a thread dedicated for people who want to show off their smartphone home screen or lock screen. 

Here's my latest one:


----------



## Justin




----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


>



Did you delete your first post?  I thought you posted that earlier


----------



## voyagerfan99

I had uploaded it to imageshack but it didn't resize and I was too lazy to manually resize it at the time.


----------



## wildbill

I forget how to take screen shots on the phone.........


----------



## Geoff

wildbill said:


> I forget how to take screen shots on the phone.........


What phone do you have?

On Android it's power and volume down.


----------



## spirit

I would share mine but on Windows Phone 7 you can't take screenshots. Annoyingly, that's something which was added in WP8.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## spirit

Granted, I could use that weird device called the 'Nikon D3200' which has been sitting at the back of my room collecting dust over the past few weeks whilst I've been spending my whole life studying for various exams.

I need to dig it out tomorrow anyway so I'll take a photo.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I would share mine but on Windows Phone 7 you can't take screenshots. Annoyingly, that's something which was added in WP8.


Really?  That's what I don't like about WP.  Some of the simple things aren't even available.



PCunicorn said:


>


What?


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> What?



That was his way of saying use a camera if you can't take a screenshot.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Really?  That's what I don't like about WP.  Some of the simple things aren't even available.


That's really one of the only things I can think of that is missing. And besides, it's in WP8 - I've got WP7 which is older. 

The other simple thing that is missing from WP7 at least is a 'block' feature. Really annoying omission.

But all in all, I prefer WP to Android and iOS. I can't see myself using any other mobile OS really. And yes, I have tried the others. 



voyagerfan99 said:


> That was his way of saying use a camera if you can't take a screenshot.


Exactly. I'll take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## PCunicorn

I'm not really into Iron Man, but the guy who made my desktop wallpaper also made this so when I was browsing his profile on Deviant Art I found it and decided to use it.


----------



## Compequip

PCunicorn said:


>



HEHE I just bought this exact camera today for my daughter....... With the extra 55-200mm lens......


----------



## ian




----------



## spirit

Compequip said:


> HEHE I just bought this exact camera today for my daughter....... With the extra 55-200mm lens......



Cool. I've had the D3200 for about a year now and I love it. I've got the 55-300 for zoom.

Here are some photos of my phone desktop (taken with my D3200).

Firstly - the lock screen. This can be pretty much whatever you want and you can have a different image from Bing each day if you like (in Phone 7.8) but I just use this photo of a leopard which I took - with my D3200 and the 55-300. 

Original photo of the leopard can be viewed here (along with the rest of my photography) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/10271329213/







Now for the Windows Phone desktop. I just use the default Nokia blue theme but you there's a variety of colours you can use. I prefer having the black background to the white.

Just like most other Windows Phone desktops really. 






And here is the bottom half.






The small tiles were first introduced in Windows Phone 8 but they were made available to Windows Phone 7 back in February when the 7.8 update was released.

And there you go. shame WP7 doesn't allow you to take screenshots, but WP8 does. There might be an app for WP7 which allows you to do it but I haven't had a look.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ian said:


>



Nexus 5 FTW Ian


----------



## PCunicorn

Compequip said:


> HEHE I just bought this exact camera today for my daughter....... With the extra 55-200mm lens......



Its another user's camera here, Spirit  Jason, slick, just like all Windows Phones.


----------



## Harry Potter




----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Its another user's camera here, Spirit  Jason, slick, just like all Windows Phones.



Yeah I like it a lot (talking about the D3200 and Windows Phone).


----------



## Ankur




----------



## jamesd1981




----------



## PCunicorn

Nice, if a bit cluttered. Why dont you use the app drawer?


----------



## Geoff

Ankur said:


>


Love it!


----------



## jamesd1981

The huawei has no app drawer PCunicorn, there is no main screen then you click into the all programs section, on the huawei interface there is only the top main screens, hence why i have foldered apps to save have loads of screens.


----------



## PCunicorn

Oh.  I guess Huwei wanted their phones UI to look like iOS.


----------



## Geoff

jamesd1981 said:


> The huawei has no app drawer PCunicorn, there is no main screen then you click into the all programs section, on the huawei interface there is only the top main screens, hence why i have foldered apps to save have loads of screens.


Download a different launcher.  It's Android, it has an app drawer.


----------



## AlienMenace

From a "ZTE Majesty".
Picture is the city of Omaha, Nebraska. USA


----------



## WeatherMan

Here's my homescreen


----------



## AlienMenace

WRXGuy1 said:


> On Android it's power and volume down.



Thanks for the info, didn't know u could take a picture of the android screen.
This is a  Late post.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## diduknowthat

From my new Note 3


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Heku

My Huawei Ascend G300: Before:




(^my G300 with original Android 4.0.3 ICS)

After:




(^Rooted and installed Stock+ ROM)
thinking about maybe changing background from Libery Walk's 458 Italia..


----------



## PCunicorn

My ZTE Awe






Apex Launcher, Custom Phase Beam Live Wallpaper, and Moka icon theme (the hangouts icon is actually the SMS app but there wasn't a icon for it).


----------



## C4C

iPod 5th gen!

Hope the picture goes up... I'm posting from the device itself..


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cleaned mine up a little and changed the wallpaper. Still running stock Kit Kat 4.4.2 cause I haven't found a ROM I like that works as good as stock yet.


----------



## PCunicorn

If you like the stock ROM so much, why are you even trying to find a good aftermarket one?


----------



## voyagerfan99

PCunicorn said:


> If you like the stock ROM so much, why are you even trying to find a good aftermarket one?



So I can be different


----------



## Geoff

Haven't changed much, but the one I posted before was no longer live so here's one I just took:


----------



## Geoff

A new one


----------



## Geoff

Installed a new ROM and have new signal and battery bars now.


----------



## WeatherMan

They look worse to me, lol

What is the -87 next to your connection type? dB?


----------



## Geoff

WeatherMan said:


> They look worse to me, lol
> 
> What is the -87 next to your connection type? dB?


To each their own   I like it, it's something different.

And yes, it's the signal strength in dBm.


----------



## Geoff

Come one no one else has posted in a while, lets get this going again!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My wallpaper doesn't change. It's always the same picture of me and Rachel


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> My wallpaper doesn't change. It's always the same picture of me and Rachel


But what about a new ROM, new mods, etc?


----------



## spirit

I'm using this photo I took of an Italian Typhoon over the weekend as the lockscreen wallpaper:



RIAT 2014 - Italian Eurofigther Typhoon by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


And the tiles are still the same as they were when I last posted - pretty much.

I should be getting a phone upgrade soon to a Windows Phone 8/8.1 device - which will finally allow me to take screenshots (since 7.8 doesn't).


----------



## NVX_185

Current background on my Xperia S. Limited to Jelly Bean 4.1 forever thanks to Sony's wonderful updating schedule. Pic resized from a 720p resolution.


----------



## Geoff

NVX_185 said:


> Current background on my Xperia S. Limited to Jelly Bean 4.1 forever thanks to Sony's wonderful updating schedule. Pic resized from a 720p resolution.


Root it


----------



## voyagerfan99

WRXGuy1 said:


> But what about a new ROM, new mods, etc?



I haven't found a ROM I like as much as stock. Tried the latest release of Paranoid Android recently and it crashed immediately.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't found a ROM I like as much as stock. Tried the latest release of Paranoid Android recently and it crashed immediately.



Often the way with these things. I remember trying out modded themes on Windows and they caused stability issues and didn't look as good as the stock look.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Often the way with these things. I remember trying out modded themes on Windows and they caused stability issues and didn't look as good as the stock look.



See with my Inspire it was different. I ran Android Revolution HD for a long time with it because it was much faster and had better battery life than stock. Then I switched to Blackout ICS because it was an ICS based ROM and I wanted to upgrade from Gingerbread.


----------



## PCunicorn

Well I generally use ROMs to get a newer version of the OS then the phone supports (or to get it before the phone gets it). Windows Phones don't have that problem normally, so it's generally pointless to use a custom ROM for me on my Windows Phone.

Also, if a phone has a lot of junk, I will install a custom ROM. Like look at Samsung's phones. They have Touchwiz which is a stupid UI IMO, and a bunch of apps I don't need.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> I haven't found a ROM I like as much as stock. Tried the latest release of Paranoid Android recently and it crashed immediately.


What about different launchers?  I change my homescreen all the time lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm fine with the Google now launcher


----------



## PCunicorn

Gonna be using a Moto X Developer Edition for a little while.


----------



## CheckeredStuff

My Xperia SP




i also have a iphone 3G with Whited00r 7, can't get screenshots right now and a nokia lumia 520, stock os...


----------



## Jiniix

Like it clean


----------



## Geoff

Love the clean look!


----------



## PCunicorn

Weird place for a search bar though...

My last few days with my Moto X will be spent with this:


----------



## Geoff

You can always remove that.


----------



## spirit

I'm getting Windows Phone 8.1 device on Monday so finally I'll be able to post in this thread since WP8 can take screenshots! 

I'll be using a photo start screen too. 

Very much looking forward to getting a newer phone!


Looking back through this thread every other post is an Android screenshot. Barely any iOS, BB OS or Windows Phone screenshots...


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I'm getting Windows Phone 8.1 device on Monday so finally I'll be able to post in this thread since WP8 can take screenshots!
> 
> I'll be using a photo start screen too.
> 
> Very much looking forward to getting a newer phone!
> 
> 
> Looking back through this thread every other post is an Android screenshot. Barely any iOS, BB OS or Windows Phone screenshots...


One more reason I don't like WP


----------



## beers

My work S5 is pretty comparatively cluttered:


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> One more reason I don't like WP



You don't like WP since a now outdated version didn't have screenshot functionality? Okay.

And those versions came out at the same time that Android didn't have screenshot functionality. So why do you like Android?


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> You don't like WP since a now outdated version didn't have screenshot functionality? Okay.
> 
> And those versions came out at the same time that Android didn't have screenshot functionality. So why do you like Android?



Well said. WP7 is like 4 years old now. Microsoft added so much to WP8 and then added even more stuff to WP8.1.

No point arguing though. Geoff is the world's biggest Android fanboy and I'm probably the world's biggest Windows Phone fanboy, so...


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## spirit

Ahh damn I was hoping to post the first WP8.1 screenshot tomorrow when I get my new Lumia 625! 

But that's looking really nice, Jay! Loving the BOKEHLICIOUS wallpaper! (Those who are into photography and watch Digital Rev on YouTube will get what I'm on about!  )


----------



## ally123

I, uh like to customize


----------



## The VCR King

^lol!


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Ahh damn I was hoping to post the first WP8.1 screenshot tomorrow when I get my new Lumia 625!
> 
> But that's looking really nice, Jay! Loving the BOKEHLICIOUS wallpaper! (Those who are into photography and watch Digital Rev on YouTube will get what I'm on about!  )



Yeah, I knew you would, and I had to beat you  

Yeah I like me some bokeh wallpapers. And, Digital Rev. Don't really watch them anymore but they are quite funny.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah, I knew you would, and I had to beat you
> 
> Yeah I like me some bokeh wallpapers. And, Digital Rev. Don't really watch them anymore but they are quite funny.



Yeah I used to watch their videos all the time but I also don't watch them that much anymore.


----------



## spirit

Start Screen:







Lock Screen:


----------



## Geoff

WP just seems so confusing with the constantly flipping tiles.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> WP just seems so confusing with the constantly flipping tiles.



You can usually turn Live Tiles off. They're the 'flipping ones'. 

I've been using WP8.1 for less than a day and already I'm seeing the difference between it and WP7.8 which I was using before. WP8.1 is leaps and bounds ahead. Loving it! 


Anyway, I felt it was a little messy before, so I changed the tile arrangement and the background wallpaper:







I'll probably be changing it around a lot over the next few days to find a layout I really like.


----------



## PCunicorn

Much better. That previous layout was ugly. Why do you have a big Cortana and Settings button though? 

I could have the extra tiles on my phone, but on a 4" 480 x 800 screen...

Yeah the flipping tiles aren't annoying at all and most of them don't even flip. In fact the only one I've seen is the people tile. The whole OS is quite simple, much less confusing than Android overall which doesn't matter to us, but it does to many.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Much better. That previous layout was ugly. Why do you have a big Cortana and Settings button though?


Cos they're transparent. Lol. I will probably have a completely new layout by this time tomorrow. 

I think the B&W photos work better. Going to have a look at my photography and see if I have any more good black and white shots I could use. The photo in the last one was mine. 



> I could have the extra tiles on my phone, but on a 4" 480 x 800 screen...^


I have the same res but on a 4.7" display. Three columns seems good to me but I guess 4" is quite a bit smaller.

I am typing this on my old Nokia Lumia 710 on a 3.7" display and it now feels so small, haha!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Cos they're transparent. Lol. I will probably have a completely new layout by this time tomorrow.
> 
> I think the B&W photos work better. Going to have a look at my photography and see if I have any more good black and white shots I could use. The photo in the last one was mine.
> 
> 
> I have the same res but on a 4.7" display. Three columns seems good to me but I guess 4" is quite a bit smaller.
> 
> I am typing this on my old Nokia Lumia 710 on a 3.7" display and it now feels so small, haha!


I agree, I think the B&W photo looks a lot better.  Seems weird to me though to have such large tiles for an alarm, settings, store, and two IE shortcuts.


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I agree, I think the B&W photo looks a lot better.  Seems weird to me though to have such large tiles for an alarm, settings, store, and two IE shortcuts.



I'm still playing around with layouts at the moment and trying to find something I really like. I'll probably change the layout again soon. 

Those aren't IE shortcuts by the way - they're Exchange email account inboxes. 

Decided on the lockscreen though!


----------



## spirit

Current setup. This is a long exposure I did back when I first got the D3200. 

Still experimenting but definitely sticking with B&W photos or colour photos that don't have many colours in them eg sea views.


----------



## PCunicorn

Or….

BOKEH 

Internet Explorer looks like it'd be hard to press one handedly over there?


----------



## spirit

Gone back to my 'classic' cyan tiles because I couldn't find a wallpaper that was really doing it for me. I like them a lot and I still have my Big Ben lock screen, so all is good!


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Gone back to my 'classic' cyan tiles because I couldn't find a wallpaper that was really doing it for me. I like them a lot and I still have my Big Ben lock screen, so all is good!





spirit said:


> Current setup. This is a long exposure I did back when I first got the D3200.
> 
> Still experimenting but definitely sticking with B&W photos or colour photos that don't have many colours in them eg sea views.


I like the second one personally


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> I like the second one personally



Yeah it looked alright to me but I guess having used WP7 for a while I got used to my cyan tiles.


----------



## PCunicorn

Current Note 8.0.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## PCunicorn

Very nice! Though the notification bar does look slightly cluttered.


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Very nice! Though the notification bar does look slightly cluttered.


How so?

I have the clock, battery, signal strength, and wifi on the right, same as yours.  On the left is my signal strength in dBm.

EDIT:  How's this?


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> How so?
> 
> I have the clock, battery, signal strength, and wifi on the right, same as yours.  On the left is my signal strength in dBm.
> 
> EDIT:  How's this?



I think it looks fine. But Geoff, have it how you like it, not how he likes it. It's your phone.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> I think it looks fine. But Geoff, have it how you like it, not how he likes it. It's your phone.


I never really thought about it being cluttered until he said something lol, now I agree


----------



## G25r8cer

No love for iOS so here 

Live weather LS




Cluttered but, everything is easy access


----------



## G25r8cer

Few more things themed


----------



## Geoff

I love the transparency of iOS 7, so I made some similar tweaks to my G3


----------



## Darren

Geoff I feel like I need you to come down to Kansas and snaz up my phone for me. Your phone screens always look really good.


----------



## G25r8cer

I have always loved a transparent OS whether it be Win 7 or a custom ios.


----------



## tremmor

G25r8cer said:


> I have always loved a transparent OS whether it be Win 7 or a custom ios.



I like the app used for say the utilities and small icons associated with it. What kind of app could i use to organize like that for a Galaxy 5?


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> Geoff I feel like I need you to come down to Kansas and snaz up my phone for me. Your phone screens always look really good.


Haha thanks, if I ever went with iOS I'd have to jailbreak it otherwise I'd go insane not being able to tweak anything.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Haha thanks, if I ever went with iOS I'd have to jailbreak it otherwise I'd go insane not being able to tweak anything.



I might have to message you when I get my Optimus so you can help me tweak it.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> I might have to message you when I get my Optimus so you can help me tweak it.


Sure thing


----------



## PCunicorn

WRXGuy1 said:


> How so?
> 
> I have the clock, battery, signal strength, and wifi on the right, same as yours.  On the left is my signal strength in dBm.



You had the bar status plus 4G LTE and the battery plus percentage. But much better now, looks great 



WRXGuy1 said:


> I love the transparency of iOS 7, so I made some similar tweaks to my G3



Man that looks awesome. What are you using to do that?


----------



## G25r8cer

Yes I am on 7.1.2 jailbroken


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> You had the bar status plus 4G LTE and the battery plus percentage. But much better now, looks great
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks awesome. What are you using to do that?


Battery percentage gives you a much better idea as to the time left than just a battery icon, and the LTE still shows but now only if I'm not on wifi.

I'm using an Xposed module, but you need to be rooted.


----------



## Geoff

Made a few more tweaks, new icon pack, new wallpaper, layout, etc.


----------



## spirit

Fresh install of Android 4.1.2.


----------



## G25r8cer

Now to wait for an iOS 8 jailbreak


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Fresh install of Android 4.1.2.


Wait what happened to Windows Phone??



G25r8cer said:


> Now to wait for an iOS 8 jailbreak


You'll be waiting a while


----------



## spirit

WRXGuy1 said:


> Wait what happened to Windows Phone??



I still use (and love) Windows Phone 8.1 on my Nokia 625 (and that phone has my SIM in it) and yes I'd still like to buy an 830 when it finally gets released. I just have this Samsung S3 Mini to play around with. It's my brother's old phone - he upgraded to a Note 3 lately. 

First thoughts on this phone as a whole? It looks and feels OK (hardware and software). I'm not mad keen on it to be honest but maybe as I use it more I'll start to get used to Android. I think this phone was £180 when it was new - it doesn't really feel like a £180 product to me. It feels a bit 'plasticy', just like my brother's £470 Note 3 does. 

I haven't even installed Samsung Kies because I know it sucks so much.


----------



## Darren

You don't typically buy a Samsung phone to get a high quality feel to it. My GS3 felt pretty plasticy and my LG Optimus G Pro doesn't feel a whole lot better. My friend's GS4 feels better and I've heard the GS5 feels fairly nice too. 

I honestly don't care though because I immediately bury the plastic in a cheap case off Amazon so it doesn't really make a difference to me how it feels. They've got great hardware and Android is a great OS. Upgrading from the GS3 to the LG made me realize how smooth Android can be. It feels so much snappier and quick now. I've noticed with iOS you can open and close apps and do stuff pretty quick, probably a little quicker than Android, but you sacrifice a lot of features for that extra bit of quickness. Windows phone looks decent but overall app support just isn't there for me and I like the way Android looks better.


----------



## G25r8cer

WRXGuy1 said:


> Wait what happened to Windows Phone??
> 
> 
> You'll be waiting a while



I doubt it! iOS 8 has already been jailbroken. Just waiting on a public release. Pangu team is hard at work already


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> You don't typically buy a Samsung phone to get a high quality feel to it. My GS3 felt pretty plasticy and my LG Optimus G Pro doesn't feel a whole lot better. My friend's GS4 feels better and I've heard the GS5 feels fairly nice too.


That's all well and good but if I'm forking out £200+ for a phone I want it to feel robust. I wouldn't mind if they were a bit cheaper, but I'm sorry £470 for a plastic phone is a bit ridiculous. Yes, the spec of the Note 3 is great and the 1080p screen is gorgeous, but I just wish it felt a bit sturdier. You're right the S4 does feel better than the S3 (I have friends who have them) but I've been more impressed by HTC's build quality, certainly. 



> I honestly don't care though because I immediately bury the plastic in a cheap case off Amazon so it doesn't really make a difference to me how it feels.


True I guess. Usually I also buy (rubber) phone cases but I haven't bothered this time round for my 625. Whether I'll get one or not for my next phone, I don't know.



> Windows phone looks decent but overall app support just isn't there for me and I like the way Android looks better.


Not a huge fan of the general Android layout/'explosion of colours' on this Samsung device but I guess Android is so customisable I could change that if I want. And other manufacturers have other UIs, I know. I prefer the look of HTC's TouchFlo (?) interface to Samsung's TouchWiz (?) interface for Android and even the stock look is nicer than this Samsung UI. HTC used to do a similar thing with Windows Mobile that made it look really cool.


----------



## G25r8cer

The problem with android ... The phone carriers must rebuild and push the updates out. Which usually happens way after the official release. The straight google phones are the only ones to receive updates right away. Not to mention anyone can post an
App on play store. Not the case with apple. Not even mentioning the fragmentation and gradual slow down of android. For these reasons I have switched to and will likely stick to ios ... Phone wise. I only miss android for the ability to use torque pro app. Which I already purchased on the gf's tab 3 for when I need it.


----------



## sudcell

http://imgur.com/1xhoi1s


----------



## jamesd1981

Moto G screenshot


----------



## G25r8cer

Well that didn't take long

As of a week or so ago a stable iOS 8 jailbreak was released.

Just now upgrading


----------



## PCunicorn

Finally got Kit Kat on my Note 8, but no root anymore


----------



## Geoff

PCunicorn said:


> Finally got Kit Kat on my Note 8, but no root anymore


Why didn't you just install a KK ROM?


----------



## PCunicorn

There is literally no ROM support for the ATT varient. Not even a custom recovery.


----------



## BottleBasher

I'd post mine if it wasn't the most plain thing you'll ever set your eyes on. What can I say I'm just a simple guy


----------



## Geoff

BottleBasher said:


> I'd post mine if it wasn't the most plain thing you'll ever set your eyes on. What can I say I'm just a simple guy


Thanks I guess?


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Geoff




----------



## beers

Mine is pretty basic:


----------



## spirit

Windows Phone. 







Weather Live Preview Lockscreen.


----------



## Geoff

Looks good Jason!  I changed mine up again.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## Geoff

I love how most of these are mine.  I can't stick with the same layout for very long.


----------



## spirit




----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


>


What version of Windows are you running?


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> What version of Windows are you running?



Windows Phone 8.1 with the Lumia Cyan Update.


----------



## Agent Smith

Sent from my drone using encrypted SSH, L2TP, P25, Astro, Provoice-ESK, Tetra, VSLEP, DECT 6.0, WPA2-PSK with a dash of Tapatalk


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

Just picked up a phone since my samsung precedent finally died....lol


----------



## Geoff

CorruptHawkeyez said:


> Just picked up a phone since my samsung precedent finally died....lol


You need to find a much higher resolution photo


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

Yea, I know, I'm still playing around with some of the wallpapers I've found... Here's another..


----------



## Origin Saint




----------



## Geoff




----------



## Geoff

Flashed a 5.1.1 ROM last night.


----------



## spirit

Best attempt to screenshot the whole thing hence for break in the middle.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Best attempt to screenshot the whole thing hence for break in the middle.


I love DS File!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I love DS File!



Yeah it's cool! Got it on my old Lumia 710 (WP 7.8) too.  I was accessing files on my NAS 5000 miles away from my hotel room in Seattle when I was over there using DS File - so awesome!  I've also got the DS Finder app. That's very handy for seeing NAS stats etc. 

I also have a Buffalo NAS and there's an app for Windows and other mobile platforms for that called WebAccess. I have installed it but I need to configure it in the settings of my NAS.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Yeah it's cool! Got it on my old Lumia 710 (WP 7.8) too.  I was accessing files on my NAS 5000 miles away from my hotel room in Seattle when I was over there using DS File - so awesome!  I've also got the DS Finder app. That's very handy for seeing NAS stats etc.
> 
> I also have a Buffalo NAS and there's an app for Windows and other mobile platforms for that called WebAccess. I have installed it but I need to configure it in the settings of my NAS.


I love the DS Download, DS Photo, and DS Video apps too.  Basically your own Netflix server, Flickr, and Torrent App!


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I love the DS Download, DS Photo, and DS Video apps too.  Basically your own Netflix server, Flickr, and Torrent App!



Synology forevva. <3


----------



## Darren

Reset my phone and rooted it. Haven't really done much of anything except get rid of a bunch of the bloat.


----------



## Geoff

darren said:


> reset my phone and rooted it. Haven't really done much of anything except get rid of a bunch of the bloat.


g4?


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> g4?



I'm honored that you'd make that mistake.  

It's an LG Optimus G Pro. A relatively unheard of device that flew under the radar and from what I can tell is essentially a bigger G2 that came out a few months earlier. Few slight changes here and there, but it's a fairly solid phone and even came with 32GB onboard. It is an over 2 year old device, but I've only had it since October when I got it new. I have to pay $16 a month for it through ATT Next (which is BS). My previous phone was an S3, and a new one of those would have been $17 a month. An S5 would have been nearly $30. Practically the cheapest smartphone I could find at the time. Camera isn't fantastic though and it's "eh" battery life is only remedied by the fact that it's removable. Also hard to find decent cases. 

http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_pro_e985-5254.php

I've rooted it and used Greenify and an Uninstaller to uninstall most everything I don't use. Might be placebo, but my battery seems a lot better. I kind of want to flash a ROM but not sure if it's worth the hassle or what to even flash to it. I wouldn't mind making it look more modern and cleaner. Maybe a better camera app too.


----------



## Geoff

Hard to tell from a screenshot, all of LG's phones look the same haha.  I would get Titanium Backup to freeze more services that you don't need, instead of uninstalling them in case you need it later on.  Also look at getting Xposed, they have many modules that allow you to really customize the look and feel of the device, so much so that custom ROMs are almost not needed.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Hard to tell from a screenshot, all of LG's phones look the same haha.  I would get Titanium Backup to freeze more services that you don't need, instead of uninstalling them in case you need it later on.  Also look at getting Xposed, they have many modules that allow you to really customize the look and feel of the device, so much so that custom ROMs are almost not needed.



Sweet! Thanks. :good: It's kinda odd being relatively comfortable with computers from a tech standpoint but I'm mostly in the dark with mobile phones. 

My battery life is definitely better. The screen still will chew through it if it's on a lot, but on standby it actually holds its charge. I'm still at 95 percent since I unplugged it nearly 4 hours ago, and I've been using it.


----------



## Darren

Well I got tired of my wallpaper and wanted to change it. 4 hours and a dozen or so apps later, here I am. Using Avex Launcher with Rondo icons. Also have SnapLock to serve as my lock screen. It feels iOS like for the lock screen, but not too much so. Overall theme is "material" with a bit of 4.x rolled in since I'm still running KitKat. I like the way it looks right now, but unsure if I'll hold the same opinion. For comparison, back a few posts is what I started with.

Also just now noticed the first time I posted this the links were ded. Fixed it I think.


----------



## Gareth

Home screen on my Samsuing Galaxy S6


----------



## Supashawn

HTC Droid DNA; rooted and unlocked... still a good phone






 Did this even work??? I tried to upload a file and it said the file was too large; it is just a screen shot from my phone, what the world?


----------



## Geoff

Supashawn said:


> HTC Droid DNA; rooted and unlocked... still a good phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this even work??? I tried to upload a file and it said the file was too large; it is just a screen shot from my phone, what the world?


Use an image hosting site


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Agent Smith

My ring tone:


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


>


That ultra low resolution photo


----------



## Agent Smith

OMG it's ultra low res, first world problems brah.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Geoff said:


> That ultra low resolution photo


Saved from Facebook


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Well, my sexy phone pic was bleeping deleted. Nice!


What did you expect?


----------



## Agent Smith

Punk said:


> What did you expect?




Glad you asked! I expected a mod to turn it into a simple link with the tag: NSFW. Not like she was naked. LOL


----------



## Punk

Agent Smith said:


> Glad you asked! I expected a mod to turn it into a simple link with the tag: NSFW. Not like she was naked. LOL


The action taken is debatable, but grow up, if you expect a mod to take actions on your post, don't post it.


----------



## Agent Smith

No, I wasn't expecting a mod to edit nor delete my phone pic. But the nice and common sense sensible thing to do would have been make it a link. Oh well...


----------



## spirit

Windows 10 Mobile on my Nokia Lumia 925. 

Lockscreen is the Bing Image of the Day so it changes every day. I'm getting a lot of nice wintry images at the moment, but @Agent Smith's homescreen photo sounds a lot more interesting! 

Got a nice image of the London Eye on the 21st:





Nice leaf today:





Start Screen itself - went for a long exposure of Big Ben and used the Windows 8.1 style tiles which make the tiles transparent (not the Windows 10 style):





I'm using the tile groups quite a lot too - handy to keep all of my Office 365 and social media apps neat!


----------



## Agent Smith

spirit said:


> but @Agent Smith's homescreen photo sounds a lot more interesting!




It was just a nice looking blonde in a thingy. LOL


----------



## Agent Smith

I resized since it was waaaay too big.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I resized since it was waaaay too big.


I just have to ask, but why do you have two weather apps running with the weather in the notification bar?  And whats with the 4 icons of girls?  I'm also ashamed that you use the stock browser, email app, and file manager


----------



## Agent Smith

I do not use the stock browser, You see Pale Moon there? I don't need another "file manager" and I have Weather Underground and Weather Bug because I'm into weather I guess.

The four girls are from Full Stack Poker notifications. 

Oh! It's email and handles my E-mail just fine...


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I do not use the stock browser, You see Pale Moon there? I don't need another "file manager" and I have Weather Underground and Weather Bug because I'm into weather I guess.
> 
> The four girls are from Full Stack Poker notifications.
> 
> Oh! It's email and handles my E-mail just fine...


Ah, well I saw the browser on your home screen, figured you'd only have it on the homescreen if you know it.  You can also disable the status bar icon for one, unless you like seeing two different weather apps display the same temp and waste your battery.


----------



## jmurray01

This is my lock screen on my Microsoft Lumia 620 (the picture is one I took myself of a local woods):

 

And my home screen, basic but has the information I need:


----------



## spirit

jmurray01 said:


> This is my lock screen on my Microsoft Lumia 620 (the picture is one I took myself of a local woods):
> 
> View attachment 6753
> 
> And my home screen, basic but has the information I need:
> 
> View attachment 6754


Wohooo Windows Phone! The best!


----------



## Pyrolocks

I just learned how to screenshot!  
[  New skill unlocked  ]


----------



## Agent Smith

You really like Walmart, don't you?


----------



## Pyrolocks

Agent Smith said:


> You really like Walmart, don't you?


Lol!  I work there so yes... and no.  Usually heck no most days


----------



## Laquer Head

My cousin used to be a district manager for Walmart, some of the stories are golden.


----------



## Pyrolocks

Laquer Head said:


> My cousin used to be a district manager for Walmart, some of the stories are golden.


Omg, I'm sure.  I've got a few head shakers myself but likely nothing to compare to those stories.  Retail in general is great for stories.


----------



## Agent Smith

Ever see that people of Walmart website? Only in America.


----------



## Agent Smith

The truth is on my phone. HAHAHAHA






Resized. Was too big. 

This is an alien lamp on my bookshelf.


----------



## Pyrolocks

Agent Smith said:


> Ever see that people of Walmart website? Only in America.


Bahahaha!    Yep.  And so many of those people manage to not make it onto the website... lol.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> The truth is on my phone. HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resized. Was too big.
> 
> This is an alien lamp on my bookshelf.


Do you really need 3 different web browsers? lol


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Do you really need 3 different web browsers? lol



It's for added security.


----------



## Agent Smith

Geoff said:


> Do you really need 3 different web browsers? lol




I see two browsers. Pale Moon and Chrome. Sometimes webpages don't work right in PM. Got a problem with dat?


----------



## Agent Smith

Darren said:


> It's for added security.



Really? I bet you are about what, 12 years old?


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> Really? I bet you are about what, 12 years old?



Ya got me.



I'm 20 in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I see two browsers. Pale Moon and Chrome. Sometimes webpages don't work right in PM. Got a problem with dat?


The third is the "internet" shortcut on the bottom.


----------



## mtb211

Thats a nice photo


----------



## spirit

The Shard in London. 

Nokia Lumia 925, Windows 10 Build 10586


----------



## Grantapus

Justin said:


>




what does tweet bot do?



spirit said:


> The Shard in London.
> 
> Nokia Lumia 925, Windows 10 Build 10586
> 
> View attachment 7022
> View attachment 7023


i can tell you are a M$ fan!


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> what does tweet bot do?


It's a Twitter client


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> Really? I bet you are about what, 12 years old?


His setup's alright, he runs telnet.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Agent Smith said:


> I see two browsers.


I see three. Pale Moon, Chrome, and Internet (the stock Android browser).


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> His setup's alright, he runs telnet.




...and to think I use SSH in my router.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> ...and to think I use SSH in my router.


When did you have the change of heart?


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> ...and to think I use SSH in my router.


You probably telnet to some device in China, then SSH into your home router from there


----------



## Agent Smith

beers said:


> When did you have the change of heart?




Who said I used Telnet from the begin with. You're dragging a gosh diggity darn post into a golly gee smart phone thread. Which has NOTHING to do with smartphones! I've been using SSH in my router since I flashed it to DD-WRT in '08.


----------



## Darren

How I set up my G4 homescreen. Might get a different wallpaper.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> How I set up my G4 homescreen. Might get a different wallpaper.


I forgot LG put IR blasters in their phones. My lab partner and I in electronics would like to screw with our professor and turn the projector on and off with his G2, lol.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I forgot LG put IR blasters in their phones. My lab partner and I in electronics would like to screw with our professor and turn the projector on and off with his G2, lol.



I use mine all the time. It amazingly works with the a 10+ year old Sony speaker system of my roommates that we use with the TV. He doesn't even have a remote for it but my phone works great for it. My Optimus G Pro did too.


----------



## Intel_man

Sony Z3 on 5.1.1


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> How I set up my G4 homescreen. Might get a different wallpaper.



That off-centered clock widget would drive my OCD crazy.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> That off-centered clock widget would drive my OCD crazy.


If I widen it then there's a weird gap between the weather and time and it looks weird to me. *shrug*

Edit: Changed it and actually your right, looks better.


----------



## Grantapus

Geoff said:


> Instead of taking up the desktop background thread, I decided to make a thread dedicated for people who want to show off their smartphone home screen or lock screen.
> 
> Here's my latest one:


That Android has some skin on it!!


----------



## Geoff

Grantapus said:


> That Android has some skin on it!!


Wow that is an old screenshot, I think I was running an AOSP ROM on my G2 or G3.


----------



## beers

Grantapus said:


> That Android has some skin on it!!


Dang that looks like my galaxy nexus did


----------



## spirit

Windows 10 on my Lumia 930.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Windows 10 on my Lumia 930.


You're missing your SIM


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> You're missing your SIM


Yes. The SIM is still in the 925 which I am still using as my main phone whilst I wait for the previous owner to get the SIM unlock code for my 930 (currently it's locked to EE and I am with Vodafone UK) and I am also waiting for Vodafone to send me a Nano SIM to use because my 925 uses a Micro SIM which does not fit in the 930.


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Yes. The SIM is still in the 925 which I am still using as my main phone whilst I wait for the previous owner to get the SIM unlock code for my 930 (currently it's locked to EE and I am with Vodafone UK) and I am also waiting for Vodafone to send me a Nano SIM to use because my 925 uses a Micro SIM which does not fit in the 930.


Why don't you just buy unlocked phones?


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> Why don't you just buy unlocked phones?


Normally I would but I got this 930 cheap from a friend.


----------



## Chad Yoder

Lollipop on my LG G4


----------



## _Glitch

Looks darker than in real life for some reason.


----------



## Calin

I only have a 4s with iOS 9 because I don't really want a high end phone as long as my current one can do some light internet browsing and run FB and IG apps. The pic is of my dog.


----------



## Geoff

Calin said:


> I only have a 4s with iOS 9 because I don't really want a high end phone as long as my current one can do some light internet browsing and run FB and IG apps. The pic is of my dog.


Cute dog!  I'm just curious though, if you get all that money for your PC, why don't you want to use a small portion of it to instead but a good digital camera or a newer phone?


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> Cute dog!  I'm just curious though, if you get all that money for your PC, why don't you want to use a small portion of it to instead but a good digital camera or a newer phone?


Yeah, I'm considering a decent camera, but when it comes to phones I don't really feel the need to buy a new one. And my parents have higher end phones than me so if I need to I can use theirs.


----------



## Darren

One icon pack and a little rearrangement. Definitely cleaner than what I had before. LG G4 on 6.0 Marshmallow. I need to flash this thing still. 




Screenshot_2017-01-26-05-03-40


----------



## Darren

Rocking the sketchiest LG G3 I've ever seen. Borrowed from a friend for a couple days while my G4 replacement ships. Works fine except for randomly black screening, corrupted video, and backlight fading out. I took this screenshot and it promptly killed itself.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I took this screenshot and it promptly killed itself.


So did the screenshot.  RIP

EDIT: ANNNND it works now.  Forget me.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> So did the screenshot.  RIP
> 
> EDIT: ANNNND it works now.  Forget me.


Ninjafix


----------



## Origin Saint

My turn






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Grantapus

Origin Saint said:


> My turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


damn, that looks like pixel launcher?


----------



## Origin Saint

Grantapus said:


> damn, that looks like pixel launcher?


Pixel XL stock.


----------



## Grantapus

Origin Saint said:


> Pixel XL stock.


thats a nice phone.


----------



## Delt4ninj4




----------



## Darren

Lol at the "Memes" folder.


----------



## Delt4ninj4

Darren said:


> Lol at the "Memes" folder.


The necessities in life!


----------



## Grantapus

Here is the home screen of one of my new phones:


Oh, of course "the file is too large for the server to process" its just a dang screenshot.


----------



## Darren

Grantapus said:


> Here is the home screen of one of my new phones:
> 
> 
> Oh, of course "the file is too large for the server to process" its just a dang screenshot.


http://imgur.com/


----------



## Kajus

Here's my. I took that picture myself 

http://imgur.com/gallery/QFUm0


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> http://imgur.com/


At first I thought you were trying to link us to a photo of your homescreen lol


----------



## spirit

Lumia 930 - Windows 10 Build 1607 10.0.14393.1480 - unfortunately the Creators Edition (Build 1703) isn't available for the Lumia 930 which sucks since by not making it work on the x30 Lumia phones like the 730/735, 830, 930 and so on, Microsoft is bascially limiting that build to about 4 devices: the Lumia 650, 950, 950 XL and the HP Elite X3. Literally nobody owns any of those devices (though if I had the money I'd probably get an Elite X3 - honestly!) but lots of people who own Windows Phones still use the older ones! 




wp_ss_20170808_0001 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff

spirit said:


> Lumia 930 - Windows 10 Build 1607 10.0.14393.1480 - unfortunately the Creators Edition (Build 1703) isn't available for the Lumia 930 which sucks since by not making it work on the x30 Lumia phones like the 730/735, 830, 930 and so on, Microsoft is bascially limiting that build to about 4 devices: the Lumia 650, 950, 950 XL and the HP Elite X3. Literally nobody owns any of those devices (though if I had the money I'd probably get an Elite X3 - honestly!) but lots of people who own Windows Phones still use the older ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wp_ss_20170808_0001 by ThinkPad Review, on Flickr



I'm surprised you still use a Windows phone seeing as how dead the platform is lol.


----------



## spirit

Geoff said:


> I'm surprised you still use a Windows phone seeing as how dead the platform is lol.


Still got the apps I need, still runs on the hardware I like and I like the way software works too.


----------



## Agent Smith




----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


>


Why is your background so low res?


----------



## Agent Smith

I changed the size of the pic, duh.


----------



## Darren

Got a dark icon pack I quite like.


----------



## spirit

Samsung S8. It's pretty 'default' but I like it! Looks clean and elegant.

 

 

Before y'all ask, I have 3 or 4 browsers because my uni course requires testing my work in as many different browsers as possible for compatibility. I am aware on Android that Edge basically renders things the same as another browser due to having shared components (I forget which, possibly Chrome), hence why I keep my old Nokia 930 handy for that (and who really uses Windows Phone anyway now that I don't? )


----------



## Grantapus

spirit said:


> Samsung S8. It's pretty 'default' but I like it! Looks clean and elegant.
> 
> View attachment 8988
> 
> View attachment 8989
> 
> Before y'all ask, I have 3 or 4 browsers because my uni course requires testing my work in as many different browsers as possible for compatibility. I am aware on Android that Edge basically renders things the same as another browser due to having shared components (I forget which, possibly Chrome), hence why I keep my old Nokia 930 handy for that (and who really uses Windows Phone anyway now that I don't? )


Very nice home-screen


----------



## Agent Smith

Samsung Galaxy S7. This is Rachel Reynolds from the Price is Right. She's actually 35 and married with a kid.


----------



## Darren

Lol now that's just creepy.


----------



## Agent Smith

LMAO

I might change it to something else. HAHAHA


----------



## Darren

Agent Smith said:


> LMAO
> 
> I might change it to something else. HAHAHA


At least find a picture where it's not a blur fest.


----------



## Darren

Went maybe a tad overboard with the dark theme. S8+ on Android 9.0 with Nova Launcher and custom icon pack.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Went maybe a tad overboard with the dark theme. S8+ on Android 9.0 with Nova Launcher and custom icon pack.


Nova launcher! I mean it's great, I have that on my tablet, but the One UI is so dope tho. 

Here's mine.


----------



## Darren

Got all your stuff crammed into two folders on your dock lol.


----------



## Intel_man

Folder 1: Google stuff
Folder 2: Frequently used stuff aka social media stuff.


----------



## OmniDyne

Samsung Galaxy J7 (2018 version)



Intel_man said:


> Nova launcher! I mean it's great, I have that on my tablet, but the One UI is so dope tho.
> 
> Here's mine.



I'm assuming (hoping) the temperature is Celsius ha


----------



## OmniDyne

9.0 update. No complaints; Samsung UI is very cartoonish and iOS-like but the UI is much faster on this phone now. The gallery icon is hilarious. Gonna try to find a new theme since my old one is now broken.


----------



## OmniDyne

My work phone, the Kyocera DuraForce PRO 2 with 9.0. It's definitely water proof ha. It sat at the bottom of a river for 9 days and still works like new. Even more wild is that someone else found it and called me from it haha. May or may not have had a canoe tipping incident  I really enjoy the gesture navigation.


----------



## OmniDyne

Pixel 4a


----------



## dr3ams

OnePlus Nord


----------



## Darren

Didn't expect to see Geddy, Alex, and Neil opening this thread. Saw them twice live.


----------



## dr3ams

Darren said:


> Didn't expect to see Geddy, Alex, and Neil opening this thread. Saw them twice live.


Still my favorite band. I saw them in California in 1978, when they were on their Hemispheres tour. Best band I've ever seen in concert.


----------



## Darren

Yeah I'm a little younger.  I saw Snakes and Arrows and R40 Tour.


dr3ams said:


> Still my favorite band. I saw them in California in 1978, when they were on their Hemispheres tour. Best band I've ever seen in concert.


----------

